# Bishop Mountain/Conners Brook - Out side Kingston Nova Scotia



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

About a 15k ride either way, some pretty decent climbing. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bignose-ca/sets/72157624251119617/

Here's a preview:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. I've never been there but it's on my list of places to see.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Great photos, nicely done.


----------

